# Video slide show, for you T-6 lovers



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is a video I put together for a friend of mine, who happened to be flying at the Camarillo show. Here he is flying the SNJ-5 (Navy version of the T-6). Enjoy!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Vid.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2006)

good but I am curious about the "gun" on the starboard wing


----------



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, there is a gun on that SNJ, good eye, PB. Some of the T-6/SNJ aircraft were fitted with a single gun on one wing and a gun cam in the other for aerial gunnery training. From the Cavanaugh flight museum:


> The AT-6 was commonly fitted with a single fixed .30 cal. machine gun, which was used for basic aerial and air-to-ground gunnery training.



Most of them have been removed over the years, but we have one that still has it. I get questions about that one a lot when giving tours at the museum.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 29, 2006)

Great work! Nice plane! Is that the music form Top Gun? Nice geeetar. What s/w do you use? I suspect it isn't WMM.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, it's the Top Gun Anthem. I do all the photo editting in photo shop and optimize them for the size used for the video. I use Roxio Easy Media Creator for all my video editting. I don't like what happens with WMM when converted to DVD, it looks like crap.


----------

